# recipe



## larry (Feb 11, 2018)

Does anyone have a vinters harvest puree (blackberry) recipe they would like to share...1 Gal... for the most part I need to know the additives and when and how much to add.. Thank you...


----------



## Scooter68 (Feb 28, 2018)

Nothing special for a blackberry wine.
Your puree and water to about 1 gallon (You will adjust this later to allow for lees loss)
Acid blend to get pH into the range of 3.4 - 3.6 (May not need acid blend - test before adding)
1/2 tsp Pectic Enzyme
Sugar (Raise to desired level for ABV desired)
1/4 tsp Tannin if desired for mouth feel
1/2 tsp Yeast Nutrient

The key here is that except for the Pectic Enzyme it all depends on what you want.
1) I would approach it by adding almost enough water to the puree to get to 1 gallon.
2) Then add simple syrup or undissolved sugar until you get the SG to where you want. Solid Blackberry wine is fine with an ABV of between 11-13%. (Starting SG of 1.075 to 1.090)
3) Check the pH and adjust if needed with Acid Blend.
4) Tannin is not needed but you can add it if you want more pucker factor/astringency to your wine. 1/8 to 1/4 tsp
5) Oaking is also optional but for your first batch it might be good to skip it.
6) Campden tablets are not really needed if you use a treated water like spring water or filtered water
7) Once you think you have it good to go, let it set overnight before pitching your yeast - then RE-CHECK SG and pH (Especially if you dissolve the sugar in your fermentation bucket rather than using simple syrup)
8) * ALLOW for lees lost by getting a final volume of about 1 1/4 to 1 1/3 gallons. * Do this before final measurements (Purees have a lot of fine processed fruit and will produce more lees than a straight Blackberry Juice wine base.)
9) Add 1/2 tsp Yeast Nutrient before pitching the yeast starter Add another 1/2 tsp of Yeast Nutrient when your fermentation reaches about 1.050 - 1.040

I always use a yeast starter to make sure my yeast if viable and ready to go. Most times I see the starter bubbling within 30 mins to an hour. My yeast starter is normally about 2 oz warm water (100 degrees) 1/16 tsp Yeast Nutrient, 1/16 tsp Fermaid - K and for 1 gallon wine about 1/4 packet of yeast. If you mix the yeast starter while you are doing your final tests and volume checks it should be ready. (You can add 1 oz of your wine to the water before heating it if you want.)


----------



## larry (Mar 1, 2018)

thank you scooter for your help and input.


----------

